# Titebond ll Extended Wood Glue



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have tried it also, and it set up as quick or quicker than other TB's


----------



## bear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Does any one know of any slow set glue?


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would love to have an answer to this too!

Years ago (1970s) when I was building a homebuilt sailplane (glider) I laminated the long spars from Sitka spruce using Weldwood resorcinol glue, a 2-part liquid/powder glue which worked fine and was the approved glue for homebuilt aircraft at the time. However I never like the mixing part and the color which was a dark reddish brown. I hope something better has appeared since then.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Liquid hide glue and plastic resin glue like Weldwood have fairly long open times. Weldwood does set brown.


----------



## bear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank You,
The brown color will not work.
I was thinking about liquid hide glue. I need about 8 minutes and clear set. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Liquid hide glue dries clear with an amber tint. I'll definitely give you 8 minutes of open time. Fish glue has a fast tack, long open time and dries water clear.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I noticed a longer open time with TBII Extend. It's too thin and runny for my liking so I went back to regular TBII.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

It's been a long time since I'd used hide glue but I remember it having a fairly strong smell to it. Play with it first to make sure ur ok with that before u use it on a project that will have the lingering smell


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It's been a long time since I'd used hide glue but I remember it having a fairly strong smell to it. Play with it first to make sure ur ok with that before u use it on a project that will have the lingering smell
> 
> - JCamp


It doesn't have any stronger smell than other glues. Same for fish glue.


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

> Does any one know of any slow set glue?
> 
> - bear2


West Systems Epoxy. Should give you an ample 15-20 mins of work time before it starts to set up.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Titebond III Ultimate has an open time of about ten minutes. It's color when dry is tan or light brown and it is thinner, more runny, than Titbond II.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

System 3 T88 epoxy has a long open time.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I've never been able to get more than five minutes of open time from Titebond, II, or III. They all seem about the same to me. Certainly none of them give ten minutes.

I've also tried the extend version reviewed here and in addition to being a lot thinner, I found it didn't really drastically increase the open time.

If I need open time, I use slow setting epoxy or a resin glue like weldwood.


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

Gorilla now makes a clear non-foaming polyurethane glue that seems to have a fairly long set time. I use it for a number of projects where dis-similar materials need to be joined but I see no reason it wouldn't work on wood. I got mine at a big box store where Gorilla is carried.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> I ve never been able to get more than five minutes of open time from Titebond, II, or III. They all seem about the same to me. Certainly none of them give ten minutes.
> - jonah


+1 I used to have same issue. 
But an accidental wet rag exposure to a glue joint, changed my thinking. This especially true here in Arizona, where humidity can hover below 20% for months at a time.

If I need long open time on big assembly with PVA glue, I do two things:

1) Make sure I use roller, or largest paint brush tolerable to apply glue quickly. 
You can't tolerate 5-7 minutes just to apply glue.

2) Take a wet rag, and wipe down the glue joints first. 
Not sloppy wet, just leave em damp. Should look dried out about time you put glue on top.
The extra moisture slows absorption into wood until I apply pressure and force glue into wood.

I have been doing this for years on complicated face frames. Used it more on small glue up's, since I moved to Arizona and my wood stash is always below 3%-4% that meter can detect. 
Using this method, TB II extend gives me ~10 minutes to clamp, and another ~10 minutes to make adjustments and final clamp tightening.

Longest PVA open time I have witnessed came from plain old Elmer's white glue, and it dries clear.
If you don't need water resistance and want long open time; 
then use white glue or hide glue as others have already mentioned.

YMMV


----------



## bear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their comments. Seems like there is no really slow set glue. If anyone finds one let me know.


----------



## fayolaa (Dec 5, 2018)

titebond II is a great wood glue product, it is very useful for me in my wooden designs, i have shared this thing to novel updates


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I've heard that you can add a little bit of water to water based glues to extend the open time. If you add about 5% water by volume-you should be able to extend the open time and still get a good glue joint.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Captain, that's a great post you did, thanks sharing re: wetting the wood first. Makes total sense.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> I ve heard that you can add a little bit of water to water based glues to extend the open time. If you add about 5% water by volume-you should be able to extend the open time and still get a good glue joint.
> 
> - Bill_Steele


Forgot to add that one, Bill is correct. 
Most PVA mfg tell you can add up to 5% water to extend dry time. Just remember to add water to glue in separate container. Only add water to what you intend to use in the next 2-4 weeks. 
If you add tap water to entire bottle of glue, water impurities can cause the glue to gel or turn into a mess of gritty gelled particles and liquid during storage, which shortens storage life. DAMHIK


----------



## tblank (Apr 8, 2010)

Nowadays, I find myself turning to epoxy more and more. West Systems can get pricy. There are others specific to surfboard building such as: Resin Research that make an optically bright and clear epoxy. Epoxy can also be thickened with "cabosil" or "micro balloons" to get any consistency you want. Dupont makes epoxies with working times from five minutes to thirty minutes set time. Granted, it is more expensive than Titebond or others but it is the best for many situations. Applied properly, it can make a great durable finish too.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

All of this talk about glue and wood compels me to remind everyone that once the glue and the glue adherence to the wood is stronger than the wood itself, further strength is unnecessary and redundant. Most modern adhesives achieve this.


----------



## Garwood (Jan 28, 2013)

One of the things I make are laminated hoops for fishing nets and need a lot of open time. I use west system G-Flex epoxy. I get 30 minutes open time but I leave it in the clamps for a least 5/6 hours. I do the glue up in the afternoon and then let sit overnight. Its waterproof and when the hoop is done it can flex without breaking or delaminating.


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

I've used both the Titebond II & III, preferring the III, but my experience has been that the open time is "similar" for each. I've taken close to 10 minutes with either on some complicated glue-ups, but really can't tell which has the longer open time as both seem to start thickening/curing after about the same amount of time. So, not having gone through the "comparison testing" of either, how do you really tell the difference?

Has anyone actually had glue failures if taking 15 minutes to apply & clamp the wood?


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I watched the video below some time ago - guy tested/compared several different glues. A couple interesting results - his results were the same that TBIII actually had a shorter open time. Another I found interesting was that plain old Elmer's glue was a top performer..


----------



## mirwood (Aug 16, 2015)

Titebond III has notably longer set time. I routinely use it for gluing my end grain boards and assembly time for most complex models is about 15 min. What helps is partial gluing as you go. Say, you need to glue up 100 sticks. Divide them into 5 groups, then spread glue across first one, put sticks together (no clamping), repeat the same with other groups and apply clamps in the end. Works for me.


----------

